

Considering Solar Power, Post-Sandy - sarahharvey23
http://techonomy.com/2012/11/considering-solar-power-post-sandy/

======
mtgx
Or imagine how useful wind turbines would've been during a hurricane. Turn the
problem on its head. Use the enormous destructive energy of a hurricane to
increase the energy production during that time, instead of a blackout.

